

California Orders Coding Bootcamps to Stop Enrollment and Issue Refunds - DavidChouinard
http://www.fastcompany.com/3025896/california-orders-coding-bootcamps-to-stop-enrollment-and-issue-refunds

======
msolujic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7159730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7159730)

